# KUALA LUMPUR | Isola @ KLCC | 250m+ | 60 fl | U/C



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is one of the best in KL


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

